
6 Things Gnome Shell Needs to Do Before Ubuntu 18.04 - Liriel
http://kovacevic.io/6-things-gnome-shell-needs-to-do-before-ubuntu-18.04.html
======
trancehash
Plasma desktop looks so modern compared to gnome.

